# Maori Warrior Culture



## LoneRider (Aug 27, 2011)

As someone who is quite curious by nature I recently read an article (granted it's dated now, circa 1998) on the Selection training for the New Zealand SAS. I found it to be an informative article, but one thing that jumped out at me is this line:



> SAS selection is open to all three services, and on this course there are four sailors as well as 15 soldiers,_ two-thirds of them Maori_. (italics mine)



The article is linked here: Edge of Endurance.

As a non-New Zealander I wonder why this particular fact was even mentioned. In no other article about selections in the special forces of other countries (researched nations were the United States Army Special Forces, Navy SEALs and USMC Force Reconnaissance, Australia's Special Air Service Regiment, and the United Kingdom's Special Air Service) the ethnic make up of selection classes was not even mentioned. I do know the Maori have suffered from discrimination in the past from my study of history, but is there something especially significant in New Zealand about 2/3 of a selection course for an elite military unit being composed of an ethnic minority? 

Or could this significance have something to do with the warrior culture of the Maori? From my study of history (especially military history) I do know Maoris were renowned and feared as strong, ferocious fighters who fought with a tenacity that terrified enemies of any sort. I do know the Maori Battalion of World War II fought with distinction all over the Mediterranean, especially at Monte Cassino in1944 against the equally formidable German _Fallschrimjager _(paratrooopers). 

Pre-emptive apology if this questioning line has caused any offense.


----------



## granfire (Aug 27, 2011)

hmm, interesting.

Reminds me of the fact that kids from Samoa are much more likely t make it in the NFL...even with fewer fundamental systems in the game.

Granted, far from being equal to a special forces outfit, but the deep seated warrior culture could have something to do with it.


----------



## Razor (Aug 27, 2011)

They may be considered a "martial race" like the Nepalese Gurkhas who have served with great distinction in the British Army. I don't know how valid a distinction that is, but they may be considered as such regardless of the fact of the matter. I think Gurkhas are quite well represented in elite forces in the British Army as well, many are para-trained etc.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2011)

The Maori are one of the few indigenous people that were successful in fighting off colonial forces.  Although, the fierceness almost ended in there demise during the Musket Wars.  This ratio doesn't surprise me.  When I visited New Zealand, I saw that warrior culture was alive and well!


----------



## LoneRider (Aug 28, 2011)

> When I visited New Zealand, I saw that warrior culture was alive and well!



In many different forms, to include rugby. I do recall Jona Lomu and the challenge he and his teammates presented to the Springboks depicted in the movie Invictus. 

And also in the New Zealand soldiers serving in Afghanistan as well.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 28, 2011)

Only tangently related, I do know (at least as of my last review of it) that the United States Marine Corps' MCMAP (Marine Corps Martial Art Program) actually included case studies of some specific warrior cultures and the Maori are one of them.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 28, 2011)

I might just assume it was something odd that struck the writer as worth mentioning. New Zealand is a fairly diverse place and yet that day 2/3 of the people being tested came form the same background. If 2/3 of the people applying were type O bloodtypes it might be just as unusual ans worth noting.


----------



## granfire (Aug 28, 2011)

David43515 said:


> I might just assume it was something odd that struck the writer as worth mentioning. New Zealand is a fairly diverse place and yet that day 2/3 of the people being tested came form the same background. If 2/3 of the people applying were *type O bloodtypes it might be just as unusua*l ans worth noting.



certainly makes the medic's job a shade easier....


But if 2/3rds of the group have the same ethnic background, the blood type thing is not too surprising.


----------

